# DirecTV Cinema Connection/Install problems



## aneciap

I am trying to connect my Cinema Connection Kit wirelessly with no luck. Sorry to start a new thread, but no one seems to have my exact set up. Tried customer service, I think I knew a bit more than they did.....

Here's my 4-room setup: 
One- HR24 HD-DVR Receiver 
Three- H25-100 Receivers
Whole-Home DRV 
NO Ethernet adapter (Connected Home Adapter mentioned in install guide)

*Original setup, (before I ever connected the cinema connect kit
Satellite coax cable comes in my home and connects to Power Inverter boxes "Signal to SWIM" connection. "Signal to IRD" coax cable connects to 'Satellite 1' on HR24 box.
*RF Modulator connects to HR24 through component (audio/video cables.)
*All other boxes, (H25-100's) connect normally

Centurylink Wireless DSL Router: Westell (Model-A90)
WPA Password Protected
Has WPS connect button
IP Address: 192.168.1.1

Brand new, Cinema Connect Kit- DCAW1RO-01

I have followed the booklet & online directions "To A T" and no go... The first snag I run into is when I hook up the connection kit router and the directv HR24 box doesn't recognize and auto pop-up a "would you like to connect" box on my screen. This is where it would auto pick up my wireless router... 

Then I have to try to manually connect... menu-settings-network setup-connect now... It tells me it was unable to connect to internet, then "Would you like to connect?" Then it says to hook up the ethernet cable from my connection kit router to my HR24 box. Okay, I am told you CAN'T do this with a HR24 box, (Of course I've tried it with no luck,) Then it says theres an error, and goes over a checklist, which is just the stuff I've already done.) 

I have tried the "Advanced Setup" option, (menu-settings-network setup-advanced setup,) Of course the IP address, etc. are not configured to my box and won't automatically find them... I know the Westell IP is 192.168.1.1, but I am not sure of the subnet mask, default gateway and DNS numbers... it won't let me click on the "Connect Now" button without them...The default IP on the cinema connect box is 169.254.7.94 the subnet mask is 255.255.0.0, and it doesn't even list a default gateway or dns number even after I restore defaults.

I can also go to menu-settings-network setup-network services where it give you the option to auto or manually configure the services port... I have no idea how to do this! STB & Audio Services ports are listed as "N/A" when set up Auto and it lists a group of numbers for each when set to manual... again, I have no idea what to do here!

*I of course I tried the "easy way" before doing any of this which was to press the WPS button on my Westell modem, then press it on the connection kit router and they magically connect themselves, no go there either...

At this point, I feel as if I know more than the Directv ppl do, as they were no help... had me unhook everything, reboot everything and try the same stuff over & over... just wanted to send a tech out here for $50... I've always hooked up everything around this house and never had prob like this! Surely I can get this box wirelessly connected! Please help!

Sorry this is SO long, but I wanted to get all the info out there, up front. Plus I wanted to let you know what all I had already tried! 
Thanks In Advance for any help!:grin:


----------



## aneciap

I've read all the posts on here abt this problem, but the setup always seems to be different than mine or they have different equipment, etc. 

I feel there may be something in the IP address or the fact that my wireless modem is password protected and my DirecTV box never asks for the password.... however it isn't even picking up my wireless router, so maybe I've hooked it up incorrectly.... but I followed all the install directions and I'm not "technically illiterate" when it comes to hooking up stuff like this!


----------



## Shades228

Go into network settings, hit restore default, and then choose the wireless adapter option do you see a list of SSIDs?

You're not getting a gateway or dns because you're not connecting to your router. Even if you manually entered all of the information it wouldn't work until you can login wirelessly to your router.


----------



## aneciap

This is what it tells me when I keep trying to connect:

A problem was detected:
IP: 169.254.7.94 OK
Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0 OK 
Default Gateway: - 
DNS: - 
Network: Coax Not Detected (9)
Internet: Not Connected (13)
Result Code: 86-418


----------



## aneciap

ok...sorry i didnt see ur post... trying now...


----------



## aneciap

Restored defaults, it takes me right back to the screen i was on when I pressed "Restore Defaults"

No list of SSID's anywhere...


----------



## aneciap

When I go into Menu-Network-Connect now-Wireless Adapter It tells me to plug in the ethernet, but I have read that u cannot use an ethernet with my receiver, (Hr24) I have tried the ethernet but w/the same turnout... "A problem has been detected" (Above)

I've even tried connecting JUST the ethernet, and plugging the main coax back into Sat 1, (like on the picture it gives me,) but that's a no go as well...


----------



## The Merg

Just to make sure we are on the same page, check out this web page and verify your CCK is connected correctly:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3796

Next, since you have WPS on your router, check out this page:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798

Let us know what happens.

- Merg


----------



## aneciap

Thx Merg. I've got everything hooked up correctly, double checked, twice...

I went into my router, (via hardwire) and the WPS (Simple Config) was disabled.
So, I enabled it and tried to connect again and it says "Client successfully configured" the WLAN light glows green, activity light blinks green, Network light blinks orange.... but nothing EVER came up saying, "set up your connection now." When I go back into menu-settings-network settings-connect now, it says the same old thing, not connected/unable to connect to internet... so, since the WLAN is lit, I should be connected..yet it says I'm not... and when I go to Ch. 1000 it still says "connect to internet" up top and nothing is different.

I also went into menu-settings-network settings-advanced settings and manually entered my wireless routers IP, Subnet mask, default gateway and DNS numbers... it still didn't do anything different. I ended up resetting defaults and it went back to IP: 169.254.7.94, Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0, and nothing for Default Gateway or DNS

Checked a few more things out while hardwired to modem:

SSID is enabled and visible 
Secondary SSID was disabled and hidden, I tried enabling and broadcasting, still no go....

MAC Address Filtering is disabled. All stations are allowed. 

WPA Security Password is enabled, I tried disabling and tried again, no go... same buttons lighting up/blinking...


----------



## Shades228

Once the WPS was setup you should have been fine. Then you just need to do a quick reboot and you should be fine.


----------



## wallfishman

I dont see anywhere how you have the WCCK tied into your satellite wiring, did u use a splitter to connect the coax or what did you do?


----------



## The Merg

Yeah, something is definitely not set up correctly. We'll figure it out...

When you go through the receiver to the "Repeat Network Setup" option, does it ask you what type of connection you want to use? You should have the ability to select "Wireless" at which point you should then be able to select your wireless network.

Also, do you have the ability to run an Ethernet cable directly to the CCK from your router? That way we wouldn't even need to worry about a wireless connection. And just to be clear, have you run "Repeat Network Setup" since the last time you had an Ethernet cable connected to the HR24? Lastly, when you hit the DASH key on the remote, does the TV show that you are SWM connected?

- Merg


----------



## aneciap

Shades228 said:


> Once the WPS was setup you should have been fine. Then you just need to do a quick reboot and you should be fine.


@ Shades- Yeah, I thought so too...but the Network light was orange and blinking the entire time... when I woke up the next day, the WLAN light was off again. I pressed the right directional button and it says no internet connection.


----------



## aneciap

wallfishman said:


> I dont see anywhere how you have the WCCK tied into your satellite wiring, did u use a splitter to connect the coax or what did you do?


@ Wallfishman-
Original setup, (before I ever connected the cinema connect kit)
Satellite coax cable comes up through my floor and connects to the "Power Inserter" box via the "Power to SWIM" jack. "Signal to IRD" jack on "Power Inserter" box has a coax cable that runs to "SAT 1" jack on my Hr24 receiver.

My set up following CCK instruction booklet:
Satellite coax cable comes up through my floor and connects to the "Power Inserter" box via the "Power to SWIM" jack. "Signal to IRD" jack on "Power Inserter" box has a coax cable that runs to the "Towards LBN" jack on the CCK. I then take the the new coax cable, connect it to the "SAT Rcvr" jack on the CCK and run it into the "SAT 1" jack on my HR24 receiver.

So, the signal runs through the "Power Inserter" into the CCK and then the coax runs from the CCk into the Hr24 receiver, right? I have also read, numerous times, that the Hr24 CAN NOT be connected through an ethernet cable. The Hr34 can, the Hr24 cannot.


----------



## aneciap

The Merg said:


> Yeah, something is definitely not set up correctly. We'll figure it out...
> 
> When you go through the receiver to the "Repeat Network Setup" option, does it ask you what type of connection you want to use? You should have the ability to select "Wireless" at which point you should then be able to select your wireless network.
> 
> Also, do you have the ability to run an Ethernet cable directly to the CCK from your router? That way we wouldn't even need to worry about a wireless connection. And just to be clear, have you run "Repeat Network Setup" since the last time you had an Ethernet cable connected to the HR24? Lastly, when you hit the DASH key on the remote, does the TV show that you are SWM connected?
> 
> - Merg


@ Merg- 
Yes, I can select "Wireless" (at that point it describes the wireless connection as "Connect Ethernet via a Wireless Adapter" ) It shows the CCK with the blue ethernet cable running from the CCK to the ethernet port on the back of the Hr24. nOf course, I've read numerous times that my Hr24 can not connect with an ethernet cable.

Also, when I select "Wireless" it has never given me the option to select my wireless network to connect to. It's like I don't even have a wireless router in my home! It just keeps telling me to connect the ethernet cable and then, (even when I do hook up the ethernet cable,) it says there's an error...

I guess I could move my entire system, (CCK, Hr24 receiver, Power Inserter and modulator) into the room where my wireless router is hooked into the phone line. I could run the ethernet cable from my wireless router into the CCk and then hook the CCk into the receiver... it wouldn't be easy though, the satellite cable runs out of the floor on one side of the room and the phone line, (DSL) and wireless router are on the other side of the room! I have read that the Hr24 can not be connected directly into the wireless router, but I never thought about hooking the CCk directly into the wireless router!

When I hit the "Dash" button it says that I am "SWIM" connected and that I am not connected to the internet...


----------



## aneciap

aneciap said:


> @ Merg-
> Yes, I can select "Wireless" (at that point it describes the wireless connection as "Connect Ethernet via a Wireless Adapter" ) It shows the CCK with the blue ethernet cable running from the CCK to the ethernet port on the back of the Hr24. nOf course, I've read numerous times that my Hr24 can not connect with an ethernet cable.
> 
> Also, when I select "Wireless" it has never given me the option to select my wireless network to connect to. It's like I don't even have a wireless router in my home! It just keeps telling me to connect the ethernet cable and then, (even when I do hook up the ethernet cable,) it says there's an error...
> 
> I guess I could move my entire system, (CCK, Hr24 receiver, Power Inserter and modulator) into the room where my wireless router is hooked into the phone line. I could run the ethernet cable from my wireless router into the CCk and then hook the CCk into the receiver... it wouldn't be easy though, the satellite cable runs out of the floor on one side of the room and the phone line, (DSL) and wireless router are on the other side of the room! I have read that the Hr24 can not be connected directly into the wireless router, but I never thought about hooking the CCk directly into the wireless router!
> 
> When I hit the "Dash" button it says that I am "SWIM" connected and that I am not connected to the internet...


I don't know if this matters or not, but I though it m tell us something...

Yesterday we went to watch a program via Whole Home DVR.... well, our program lists had nothing in them, in any of our rooms, EXCEPT the room where the main, Hr24 receiver was.... I knew it HAD to be the CCK doing it because I had never had any problems like this before I hooked it up!

Just to recap: The CCK was hooked up to the Hr24, same ole' thing going on, lights blinking, no internet connection....

So, I unhooked the CCK, and ran the main coax back into SAT 1 on the back of the Hr24 receiver and all the other receivers now had the DVR playlist back and we watched our recorded show!

Does this have something to do with the CCK not connecting to the internet? Even if I had gotten it to connect before, would the Whole Home DVR service worked then? This may be THE KEY to the problem... obviously something's not hooked up right, etc. (I describe my hook up in the first post,) I know the CCK doesn't interfere with the Whole Home DVR Service when it is hooked up and functioning properly!


----------



## aneciap

I also moved the Hr24 box into another room a day before the CCK got here. Nothing was different when I moved it, everything worked just the same... do you think the main Hr24 box needs to be put back into the room where the technician set it up originally? Would the main, Hr24 box, have a different hook up than the other rooms? Or does it even matter?


----------



## The Merg

For some reason the HR24 is not seeing the CCK connected to your network. You're correct in that you don't want to have an Ethernet cable from the CCK to the HR24. With regard to the Whole Home not working correctly, if the HR24 is not getting an IP address from the router, then it will not see the other DVRs and vice versa.

Try this:

1. Perform the connection process using the WPS for the CCK (so that you get the green lights).
2. On the HR24, press and hold Info for 3 seconds and then scroll down the Info screen and get the IP address of the HR24.
3. Repeat step 2 on each of your other receivers.
4. Let me know what the IP address is for each of your receivers.

I'm guessing that the HR24 is going to be 169.254.x.x. Also, have you run Repeat Network Setup since the last time you had an Ethernet cable connected to your HR24. And lastly (for now), are the other receivers connecting to the Internet without issue even though the HR24 is giving problems?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

aneciap said:


> I have also read, numerous times, that the Hr24 CAN NOT be connected through an ethernet cable. The Hr34 can, the Hr24 cannot.


That is correct.

You mention that you are using a "new" cable from the CCK to the HR24. Have you tried replacing that cable. While unusual, it is possible that "new" cable is faulty.

- Merg


----------



## aneciap

GOT IT! I GOT IT!!! 

I really hope this helps someone in the future having these same problems because the instructions they sent me, (and the ones on the internet, ) are ALL WRONG!!!

I am now going to tell you my set up so you can fix yours- (you can read my setup on the first post to determine if you have the same setup as I do. I had my DirecTV installed in Sept. 2012' with all the latest receivers, etc.

Instructions-
Connect the coax coming in from the floor to the "Power to SWIM" jack on the "Power Inserter" box. Take the cable connected to the "Signal to IRD" jack on the "Power Inserter" box and connect it to the "SAT Rcvr" jack on the CCK, (Cinema Connection Kit) Now, connect the coax they sent you with the kit to the "Towards LBN" jack on the CCK and connect that to the "SAT 1" jack on the Hr24 receiver.

After I did this, I saw "We have detected a wireless device," "Would you like to set it up now?" on my tv screen. I pressed "set up now" it did something and went away....

I pressed the right directional button on my remote, no internet detected....

Then I went to my wireless DSL router and pressed the WPS button, then pressed the WPS button on the CCK... all the lights lit up green. I pressed the right directional key on my remote, still no internet detected... 

So, I went menu-settings & help-settings-network setup-connect now it ran a test, it automatically set up the wireless network and came back "Congratulating" me because the internet was now set up! FINALLY!

I pressed the right directional key on my remote and it automatically started initializing the TV Apps, (which told me that the internet was indeed, connected!!!)


----------



## aneciap

@ Merg- Thanks for all your help..... it's kept me going! I posted everything I put on here over on the DirecTV technical forum and got NOT ONE reply! 

So thank you, to MERG & everyone else that replied! I hope this post helps someone in the future!


----------



## The Merg

aneciap said:


> GOT IT! I GOT IT!!!
> 
> I really hope this helps someone in the future having these same problems because the instructions they sent me, (and the ones on the internet, ) are ALL WRONG!!!
> 
> I am now going to tell you my set up so you can fix yours- (you can read my setup on the first post to determine if you have the same setup as I do. I had my DirecTV installed in Sept. 2012' with all the latest receivers, etc.
> 
> Instructions-
> Connect the coax coming in from the floor to the "Power to SWIM" jack on the "Power Inserter" box. Take the cable connected to the "Signal to IRD" jack on the "Power Inserter" box and connect it to the "SAT Rcvr" jack on the CCK, (Cinema Connection Kit) Now, connect the coax they sent you with the kit to the "Towards LBN" jack on the CCK and connect that to the "SAT 1" jack on the Hr24 receiver.
> 
> After I did this, I saw "We have detected a wireless device," "Would you like to set it up now?" on my tv screen. I pressed "set up now" it did something and went away....
> 
> I pressed the right directional button on my remote, no internet detected....
> 
> Then I went to my wireless DSL router and pressed the WPS button, then pressed the WPS button on the CCK... all the lights lit up green. I pressed the right directional key on my remote, still no internet detected...
> 
> So, I went menu-settings & help-settings-network setup-connect now it ran a test, it automatically set up the wireless network and came back "Congratulating" me because the internet was now set up! FINALLY!
> 
> I pressed the right directional key on my remote and it automatically started initializing the TV Apps, (which told me that the internet was indeed, connected!!!)


Don't shoot me, but how you have it connected should not make a difference as to whether it is working or not. I'm wondering if your cable connection to the CCK was not on tight enough on one of the sides. Just for grins, can you swap the cables around for the "Sat Rcvr" port and "Towards LBN" port (back to the original set up) and see what happens?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

aneciap said:


> GOT IT! I GOT IT!!!
> 
> I really hope this helps someone in the future having these same problems because the instructions they sent me, (and the ones on the internet, ) are ALL WRONG!!!


 were they different than this:


----------



## samrs

aneciap said:


> GOT IT! I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Instructions-
> Connect the coax coming in from the floor to the "Power to SWIM" jack on the "Power Inserter" box. Take the cable connected to the "Signal to IRD" jack on the "Power Inserter" box and connect it to the "SAT Rcvr" jack on the CCK, (Cinema Connection Kit) Now, connect the coax they sent you with the kit to the "Towards LBN" jack on the CCK and connect that to the "SAT 1" jack on the Hr24 receiver.


Those instructions are bass ackwards cuz. I've connected quite a few wireless CCK's IAW the supplied directions and they always worked. Except when Apple crap was involved. It might be possible that those jacks are just pass throughs and it doesn't really matter which way they are connected, Directv makes directions and fancy labels for idiots like me. We could test that out.


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> It might be possible that those jacks are just pass throughs and it doesn't really matter which way they are connected,


There's an internal 2-way splitter, so connecting it backwards increases loss.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> There's an internal 2-way splitter, so connecting it backwards increases loss.


Yes, but it should still work just fine though, correct (with the exception of the increased loss)?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Yes, but it should still work just fine though, correct (with the exception of the increased loss)?
> 
> - Merg


"Generally", but a CCK connected to a backward [non green] 2-way splitter has caused troubles before.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> "Generally", but a CCK connected to a backward *[non green]* 2-way splitter has caused troubles before.


Isn't that the operative word though?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Isn't that the operative word though?
> 
> - Merg


Maybe not the way you think though.
It didn't cause a problem with the receiver nearest the CCK, and the receiver had no SWiM problems.
It did cause another receiver off the main splitter to have DECA problems.


----------



## The Merg

"veryoldschool" said:


> Maybe not the way you think though.
> It didn't cause a problem with the receiver nearest the CCK, and the receiver had no SWiM problems.
> It did cause another receiver off the main splitter to have DECA problems.


Aahhh...

But, if the OP in this case has all green label splitters it shouldn't cause any additional issues.

- Merg


----------

